# Skervesen Headless FF8



## WiseSplinter (Jan 22, 2013)

Specs:

Body: Ash
Top: Burl Elm
Neck: 5-piece rosewood + ebony
Scale: 28" - 26.3", perpendicular 8th fret
Fretboard: Maple, rosewood binding
Inlays: lumo side dots, custom design on the 12th fret
Hardware: ABM headless, Single-Tuner-Bridge's + Graphtech ghost piezo, black
Pickups: Slanted Aftermaths, matching set

I must say the guys at Skervesen are awesome, and its been a pleasure dealing with them. 
They have been very patient with me wanting to discuss every aspect of this build (Thanks Maciek!)

More updates will be posted when I get them, enjoy the pics:

Draft: What you see at the end of the fretboard there is what Skervesen call a "soft headstock", it will match the top wood and finish






Burl Elm top





Initial shots of the neck









Starting to shape the profile





Fretboard









I am extremely excited 

[EDIT] attached images again, my bad


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 22, 2013)

I see no pics


----------



## arkohors (Jan 22, 2013)

Can't see any of the pics.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 22, 2013)

Skervesen seems to have the market cornered on rosewood/ebony necks


----------



## WiseSplinter (Jan 22, 2013)

Re-uploaded pics


----------



## mphsc (Jan 22, 2013)

interesting shape & nice woods.


----------



## Lirtle (Jan 22, 2013)

that top is so fucking cool


----------



## jahosy (Jan 22, 2013)

Very nice choice of the top wood! 

What's the body shape based on?


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks good. Very unique!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 22, 2013)

I really like that design, and the neck looks great too!


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 22, 2013)

ooh. a pretty unique shape there


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 22, 2013)

I must say, those guys are pretty fearless. They cover just about every type of guitar you could want.


----------



## Viginez (Jan 23, 2013)

wow dat fretboard looks nice


----------



## TheFashel12 (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Musza (Jan 24, 2013)

looking forward to see this thing alive


----------



## peagull (Jan 24, 2013)

Man, that fretboard looks good enough to eat! Just with a couple of scoops of icecream.

Looks sweet man. I like the mini headstock too. One of my biggest problems with Headless guitars is it looks unfinished so look forward to seeing how this turns out!


----------



## aawshred (Jan 24, 2013)

wow, this is stellar.


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Jan 28, 2013)

jahosy said:


> What's the body shape based on?



Skervesen's own design.

MetalDaze - we just presented Skervesen Air, so you're pretty right 

Skervesen Air | Facebook


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 28, 2013)

Skervesen Guitars said:


> Skervesen's own design.
> 
> MetalDaze - we just presented Skervesen Air, so you're pretty right
> 
> Skervesen Air | Facebook


 
That is awesome! What's the build time like? Any upcharge for lefty?


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Jan 28, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> That is awesome! What's the build time like? Any upcharge for lefty?



Build time from morning till dinner I guess . No upcharge as half of Skerv's Team is lefty, first Raptor was lefty, first 8-string was lefty, the only bass guitar we built so far was lefty too .

@Splinter - any final decisions regarding name? Because massive photo update soon!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 28, 2013)

This looks sick. You had me at headless FF8...


----------



## jahosy (Jan 28, 2013)

Skervesen Guitars said:


> Skervesen's own design.
> 
> MetalDaze - we just presented Skervesen Air, so you're pretty right
> 
> Skervesen Air | Facebook



Meant to say 'swan' 'lizard' or '4ap' 

Looks like 4ap


----------



## WiseSplinter (Jan 29, 2013)

Update!

Top














Frets









Back





Front


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 29, 2013)

Look! A headless that can be hung on a wall hanger!

Very intriguing indeed!


----------



## Rook (Jan 29, 2013)

^My strandberg hangs on a wall hanger, it has a sort of volute type thing.

Hangs on my Hercules hangers anyway.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 30, 2013)

Rook said:


> ^My strandberg hangs on a wall hanger, it has a sort of volute type thing.
> 
> Hangs on my Hercules hangers anyway.



I imagine a Strandberg could hang on some types of wall hangers, but the typical kind that holds the guitar by the headstock on the sides only wouldn't hold a Strandberg.


----------



## Splinterhead (Jan 31, 2013)

This thing is gonna be awesome! Headless 8 with that top? ...sex


----------



## JamesM (Jan 31, 2013)

Hnnnnng


----------



## Watty (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh My Yum.


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 31, 2013)

Dat... top...







This thing is gonna be amazing.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Feb 1, 2013)

Update 2!

Stain 









Inlay - Thanks Jarek!


----------



## ASoC (Feb 1, 2013)

AWWWWWWWWWWW YEAAHHHH 

Holy shit, that is a sexy instrument. I can't wait to see how this turns out, every Skervesen I've seen turns out great.


----------



## jahosy (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow. Loving the symmetry of this beaut! 

Dun usually fancy headless guitars but this might turn out to be so an exception


----------



## WiseSplinter (Feb 4, 2013)

Inlay progress: Applied the filler (silver/gold mixture), still drying, but looking good!


----------



## jarnozz (Feb 4, 2013)

Do want... damn this guitar looks so damn good!


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 5, 2013)

That's hot! I don't care for that HS, though. It's freaking me out like a little conjoined twin up there.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Mar 18, 2013)

Ok, mini update:

There was a small problem in communication between bkp and the Skervesen guys regarding the dimensions of the custom pups (apparently first slanted 8 string set made by bkp ) so the routing was a little off on my original body.

The guys at Skervesen were very kind and offered to make a new one, and even threw in some chambers to make up for the delay!  Can't wait to hear that with the piezo's 

New body/top:


----------



## rifft (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice build, I'm excited to see how it turns out! Pretty neat that you get the first BKP slanted 8 set, although I'm kind of surprised they haven't had any out yet. Didn't Tomas from MDB have a fanned raptor 8 with BKPs in it? Maybe they just rotated a normal one with wide spacing for his.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Mar 18, 2013)

rifft: Yeah I was also surprised, I would've thought at least one enthusiast out there would have ordered a pair  I just know what I've been told


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Mar 19, 2013)

rifft - at the time we were starting this build BKP didn't make any slanted version of pickups. They asked us for few days and got back with: yup, possible, dimensions/angles are:..... So we made pickups' routes according to that. Time was passing by...  We waited very long time for piezo and preamp. In the meantime we've made many multiscale guitars, right. Finally hardware arrived, we started to assemble guitar and WTF???  So we... you know the rest of the story . 
But don't worry - we have nice solution for first body as well.


----------



## Malkav (Mar 19, 2013)

This is incredibly sick! 

I'm just dumb founded that a guitar like this will actually be coming to S.A


----------



## WiseSplinter (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry to spam this thread, but updates are coming in quickly now


----------



## technomancer (Mar 19, 2013)

WiseSplinter said:


> Sorry to spam this thread, but updates are coming in quickly now



There's nothing wrong with posting updates to your build thread


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 19, 2013)

^thought the same thing as soon as i read it


----------



## larry (Mar 19, 2013)

looking good so far man, excited for you .


----------



## rifft (Mar 19, 2013)

Skervesen Guitars said:


> rifft - at the time we were starting this build BKP didn't make any slanted version of pickups. They asked us for few days and got back with: yup, possible, dimensions/angles are:..... So we made pickups' routes according to that. Time was passing by...  We waited very long time for piezo and preamp. In the meantime we've made many multiscale guitars, right. Finally hardware arrived, we started to assemble guitar and WTF???  So we... you know the rest of the story .
> But don't worry - we have nice solution for first body as well.



Sounds like you guys are on top of things as always  It must have slipped my mind that this build might have been in the works for a little while longer. So... are we going to see some Skervesen made pickups for in the near future? 



WiseSplinter said:


> Sorry to spam this thread, but updates are coming in quickly now



Haha, please spam us some more! This build is looking great!


----------



## Amanita (Mar 19, 2013)

rifft said:


> Sounds like you guys are on top of things as always So... are we going to see some Skervesen made pickups for in the near future?


as intriguing as the idea is, at the moment spare time is a resource available only in negative amounts around here.
and our friends at BKP are really good at what they do


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Mar 21, 2013)

Holy hell - this might be my new favorite headless body design. Absolutely incredible.


----------



## IronGoliath (Mar 21, 2013)

If this thing had a couple of nicely placed F holes (the original body with the fanned pickup dimensional issues) it would probably be the sexiest thing in the entire universe.

But who am I kidding? How long would that last? Every two weeks I see a new Skervesen which looks illegally beautiful.


----------



## crazygtr (Mar 21, 2013)

WiseSplinter said:


> Sorry to spam this thread, but updates are coming in quickly now



Yes, keep spamming.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Mar 26, 2013)

...oh sweet jebus...





...cheeses crust...





So, that turned out well!  
How I'll handle the wait while its shipped I have no idea.


----------



## redstone (Mar 26, 2013)

Sweet !


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 26, 2013)

It's *unbelievable *how marvelous Skerveson's builds are. Absolutely top notch quality from the looks of all these build/NGD threads. I don't really care for 8 string guitars, but I have yet to see one Skerveson that didn't drop my jaw.


----------



## admaxo (Mar 26, 2013)

Fuck! Awesome!


----------



## wojwyk (Mar 26, 2013)

Amazing as well.


----------



## oath5 (Mar 26, 2013)

Holy shit Is that the "world domination" mode (all the volume and toneknobs) ?


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 26, 2013)

That case looks like a poor fit for that guitar, did they ship with a lot of padding?



Overall, I really love this guitar. I didn't care for it when I saw the CAD drawings but it really looks amazing now that it's completed.


----------



## ASoC (Mar 26, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> That case looks like a poor fit for that guitar, did they ship with a lot of padding?



Agreed. Once you get it, you can probably have a fitted case made. I know G&G does custom case work.

Other than that, it looks gorgeous


----------



## Amanita (Mar 27, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> ...did they ship with a lot of padding?


they always do 

re: switches. one switch is for selecting magnetic pickups, other selects between magnetic/piezo/both pickup systems. all knobs are push-pull and they sport coil splitting, mono/stereo mode for output jack, and the third does some mod tho' i'd have to ask Vicol how he calls that one.
inside of cavity looks like a power plant and Vicol poured a lot of love (and some swearing  ) into it


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Mar 27, 2013)

That is BEYOND incredible looking. My god.

I cannot WAIT for my Skervy to get here  In the meantime, I'll just be fapping to these photos....


----------



## CD1221 (Mar 27, 2013)

That is really gorgeous. Congratulations, man.

One quick question - how is the string spacing. she looks like it is evenly spaced and MIGHTY close together on the low strings.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Mar 27, 2013)

Maciek was kind enough to provide the following:






He was saying they were getting some interesting tone combinations blending piezo with the acoustic mod of the humbuckers 

The idea for this guitar was "uber versatility"  , which I know is going against the trend of minimal controls popular around here, but its what I wanted


----------



## Maggai (Mar 29, 2013)

Looks fantastic! Hope to see a video of it soon!


----------



## WiseSplinter (Apr 8, 2013)

She's here!

NGD is a week or two once I've had some time to see what she can do


----------



## wojwyk (Apr 8, 2013)

I look forward...


----------



## 72xmulch (Apr 10, 2013)

damn dude everything you build is just disgustingly. Awesome


----------



## Suitable (Apr 10, 2013)

This is awesome!!! What are you using to fill the knot voids? Fibre glass resin? Sick Sick SICK!!!


----------

